# Puppy's not eating enough



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

If you just got her Monday she is still adjusting to her new home and usually they don't eat much the first few days. She will eat when she is hungry. Just make sure she does not run around and get so tired that she gets hypoglicemic from it. If she is eating a little you should be fine.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

You can add water to the food to make it smell better, but your dog isn't going to starve herself if food is available.


----------



## sgeorge (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't worry, she won't starve herself! When Fleur came home she would eat the smallest amounts of food, a few pieces of sliced chicken neck when eating raw, or maybe half a tablespoon of dry food when she was given that. I was super concerned as my previous dog was such a guts! 

So I started weighing Fleur just to make sure she was eating enough and sure enough she was still putting on the weight. She's six months old now, and now eats, maybe, double what she used to. It still doesn't seem like a lot, but it's obviously enough. 

I know Fleur eats more dry food when it rolls out of a treat ball, like a buster cube or when she has to work for it. We have these:
Amazon.com: KONG Genius Leo Dog Toy, Extra Large (Colors vary): Pet Supplies

Amazon.com: Buster Food Cube Large Size (Colors May Vary): Pet Supplies

We also have an old, clear plastic bottle, 2L sized, that I've poked holes in and half filled with dry food. It rattles around and she can also see and smell the food. It's also free!

Another trick if she's eating some of the treats is to get a bag of your smelliest and yummiest treats and to mix in some of the dry food. The dry food takes on the smell of tasty treats, and you can use it for training in addition to the hot dog and chicken or even just sprinkle a few pieces on top of her regular meals. That way you're not making hot dog etc, something she eats regularly. For example, Fleur really likes kangaroo jerky, dried white bait and freeze dried rabbit. The non-refrigerated treat jar has those things in it and mix a couple of tablespoons of kibble in with that. Making them nice and stinky! :eat:

Just keep an eye on her weight, and as long as she is putting some on, I really wouldn't worry too much.


----------

